# Returning To Golf - Wot Clubs Shall I Get?



## newtogolf (May 30, 2006)

I recenlty decided to get back into golf after many of my friends persuaded me .
I played a couple of years back but i realise i now need new clubs. I want to spend in the region of 100-200 pounds maybe even up to 250 .I want to know what the best clubs i can get for my money.A full set...

Just to let you know ,, i am 14 , 6ft 1 , 12st and quite strong - just incase u need to know size etc

Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## newtogolf (May 30, 2006)

also i will be purchasing them off ebay..


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

What sort of standard of golfer are you? What did you score normally before you stopped playing.

I know from shops like www.direct-golf.co.uk you can buy the wilson D15s for £199 delivered in the uk - they seem to be getting some good reviews.


----------

